# Need advice on LBS and ride north of San Diego



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be staying north of San Diego for three days in a couple of weeks with 2 days of business and one day to ride. Not booked for hotel yet, but will be somewhere in the Del Mar to Carlsbad area. 

Can anyone recommend (1) a good shop to rent a road bike from -- I'll drive to get to a good one -- and/or (2) a 60-80 mile ride commencing from somewhere near Del Mar or Carlsbad, preferably not too high traffic. Hills are fine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlrjr (Aug 8, 2008)

I love that area, get to visit a few times a year since our headquarters is located in Solana Beach. Haven't rode out there yet, hope to next trip. I don't have much experience with them but you can check out B+L Bikes.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well nytro has bike rentals mostly cervelos*

you can do the swamins ride, if you go to their site you will find all the ride dates and times. The best is to hookup with them as they go out, is a rideeeeeeee:thumbsup: 

One of the to do rides(saturday) in the USA. Also nytro is sssssoo cool, check the major Taylor bike.


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*check Trek San Diego website*

Hi, I'm a noob here and just saw your post. If its not too late, Trek San Diego is sponsoring a series of training rides for an upcoming century and has links to the routes on their web site (uses BikeRouteToaster, way cool!). Rides are Saturday if you are available and want to go with a group, but you could also just pick a ride and do it solo. Last week's was 70 mi+/- and 5200' climbing. Good luck and have fun. J


----------



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, man -- I did already do my ride out there, but I'll keep that in mind for next time I'm out your way. I wound up doing a route I pieced together myself from La Jolla out to Mt. Woodson (?) just west of Ramona -- 74 mi, 7000+ feet of climb.


----------

